# Kayak Rigging Clinic 2/5/11 Hot Spots 12pm-4pm



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I thought I would repost since this forum does not bump replies to the top:

The GCKFA will hold it's first rigging clinic and fish fry of 2011 on Sat Feb 5 at Hotspots Bait and Tackle in Gulf Breeze, FL. 

Bring your yaks and any rigging projects you have. Take advantage of the experience of others. We will provide food, tools, advice and extra hands. BYOB. 

If your yak is fully rigged, bring it to show off. Seeing how others have rigged their yaks is half the fun. 

Also, I have yak gear to sell or swap. If others want to do the same, bring it and we can set up a barter station. 

We will meet at Hotspots from noon to 4. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I posted this on the GCKFA forum earlier...

Good turnout for our rigging clinic yesterday at Hot Spots - we had 10 or so yaks on display, plenty of visitors, a yakfisher flea market and actually some guys rigging up new stuff. Thanks to Hot Spots for their support and to Ted for frying up some fish, gator tail and who knows what else... Enjoy the photos. 

Next GCKFA event is the overnighter at Grassy Point on March 12 and 13. That will be the weekend we spring ahead to DST. Keep an eye out for the Demo Days at Pensacola Kayak and Sail, Key Sailing and Academy. Of course, this leads up to the 6th Annual Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing tournament on May 7th at Shoreline Park in GB.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i had a awesome time here! learn lots of stuff and even got couple a things for my pa. thanks everyone for there help


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's a link to the thread on GCKFA's forum. I posted a few pics of some of the things I started rigging there and then finished today at home:

https://www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.c...orums/thread-view.asp?tid=3221&posts=7#M19400

Alex


----------

